# Can this help?? Probably not ..



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

DH and I get all our gas at Swifty's and talk to the guy there a bit...or dh does, I don't.
He said, as we all have heard by grapevine, that yes, price of gas is decreasing by $.50 cents....but, and yes, this is a BIG BUT....
after Memorial Day, the price will increase $1.50...so actually, the price is a dollar increase (from today's prices) at one swipe.....
All we can do is keep our tanks full and the gas cans in the shed full...we knew this was coming...$5.00 gas.
We're about 3.75 here -.50 = 3.25 + 1.50 increase= 4.75 after Memorial Day....as I figure it, one dollar jump at one swipe.:scratch

I pray the Swifty's guy is wrong...:gaah:


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

JayJay said:


> DH and I get all our gas at Swifty's and talk to the guy there a bit...or dh does, I don't.
> He said, as we all have heard by grapevine, that yes, price of gas is decreasing by $.50 cents....but, and yes, this is a BIG BUT....
> after Memorial Day, the price will increase $1.50...so actually, the price is a dollar increase (from today's prices) at one swipe.....
> All we can do is keep our tanks full and the gas cans in the shed full...we knew this was coming...$5.00 gas.
> ...


Don't forget that gas has a death date (additives).....THANKS TO THE GOVT WE CHOSE TO TRUST


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My parents are taking a trip to Michigan to visit My Uncle ... They live on the Va/W.Va. line and paid 3.50 something for gas this morning ... by the time they got to Michigan ... the price of gas was over 4 bucks, My mom said it was running 4.25 ta 4.50 ... 

So for some I can see it getting that high by Memorial Day ... because they are not that far off now. I need to take my big rig out in the morning ... and hubby didn't fill it before he came in the other day ... but diesel went down, a few pennies  but it will still hurt. lol

I say the guy is right ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*Andi said:


> ... but diesel went down, a few pennies  but it will still hurt.


$3.89 for diesel around here. 
I run 10% well-filtered used motor oil with 90% diesel in my truck, so that helps save 10% on fuel costs.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cahri said:


> Don't forget that gas has a death date (additives).....THANKS TO THE GOVT WE CHOSE TO TRUST


That's why I treat my gas in cans. Been trying it for years and can get it to hold up good for between 18-24 months.

Start with Premium, double dose of Sta-Bil, and a dose of Octane Booster.

Seems to work for me anyway.

Jimmy


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JayJay said:


> DH and I get all our gas at Swifty's and talk to the guy there a bit...or dh does, I don't.
> He said, as we all have heard by grapevine, that yes, price of gas is decreasing by $.50 cents....but, and yes, this is a BIG BUT....
> after Memorial Day, the price will increase $1.50...so actually, the price is a dollar increase (from today's prices) at one swipe.....
> All we can do is keep our tanks full and the gas cans in the shed full...we knew this was coming...$5.00 gas.
> ...


The price of gas is tied to the price of crude oil. If the price of crude oil goes up then the price of gasoline will rise at the pump. There's some correlation between the price of crude oil and the price of gold. As the dollar continues to lose value the cost of both things will rise.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Cahri said:


> Don't forget that gas has a death date (additives).....THANKS TO THE GOVT WE CHOSE TO TRUST


Yes we found that out the hard way,It messed up our generator.Now it won't start.We used that crap they said would keep it from ruining.

Will not be buying that crap again.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Yes we found that out the hard way,It messed up our generator. Now it won't start. We used that crap they said would keep it from ruining.


I have had good luck with Sta-Bil - - but ONLY if the gasoline is kept away from any sun, and not stored in a hot shed that gets hit with full sunlight. I found that out the hard way, too.

I built a small shed that is under a large shade tree for my gasoline storage. It is small - just large enough for six 55-gallon drums standing up and a few plastic jugs on top. It is insulated on the sides and ceiling for more protection from the heat of the sun. This works VERY well.

Pri-G is supposed to be the best gasoline preservative available, but it is expensive and only through mail order.


----------

